# accès ftp free pages perso



## noz (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai fait une petite recherche sur les forums, non concluante, donc je souhaite juste avoir une confirmation. Je m'explique : mon fai c'est wanamoo, et j'ai crée un site sur mes pages persos, seulement voilà, 100 Mo ça va bien 5 mn, mais au bout de quelques mois ça pèse pas lourd, et mon espace est quasi complet. Devant l'absence de solution d'hébergement supplémentaire chez wanamachin, j'ai trouvé une autre solution, créer un compte chez free en accès gratuit, ce qui me donne 100 Mo par compte (donc si j'ai une adresse principale et 5 adresses secondaires par exemple, ça fait 600 Mo). La création est toute récente (deux jours) donc ça ne marche pas encore (bien que le délai annoncé soit de 24h, mais j'ai cru comprendre que free et la ponctualité...), mais ce qui me gêne un peu, c'est que j'ai cru comprendre que pour uploader ses pages en ftp, il fallait le faire à partir d'une ip free. Alors j'aimerai que soit quelqu'un me confirme qu'il met à jour son site free depuis un autre fai (wanadoo au pif), ou alors qu'un connaisseur me dise qu'effectivement on est obligé d'être connecté via free pour mettre à jour son site perso free. Si c'est le cas, est-ce intéressant ? J'ai cru également comprendre que certains d'entre vous avez déjà effectué cette manip pour augmenter votre espace web... (il y a assez peu de solutions gratuites ou pas cher pour avoir plus de Mo je trouve...)
Merci !


----------



## kisco (20 Août 2005)

pour créer le compte peut-être qu'il faut un accès free, mais ensuite, on peut uploader depuis n'importe où, et demander une augmentation de 100Mo à 1Go seulement si le compte est plein à 90%, donc 90Mo (cela a peut-être changé depuis que je l'ai fait)


----------



## noz (20 Août 2005)

On peut uploader sur les pages perso free depuis n'importe quel FAI ? C'est cool ! Quant à l'augmentation à I Go, je pensais qu'elle n'était pas accessible pour l'option accès gratuit. C'est une autre bonne nouvelle, je ne vais plus avoir à me soucier de mes soucis d'espace web... Je vais attendre que mes pages perso soient activées (ça peut prendre longtemps après la demande ?), et je ferai un test ftp... Merci !


----------



## airy2 (25 Juin 2006)

Apparement il y a des restrictions d'utilisation des pages persos free ne concernant que les comptes récents.
citation de la faq free :
_"- Se logger sur le_login_concerné.free.fr ne fonctionne pas avec une connexion à Internet dont le fournisseur d'accès n'est pas Free, il faut utiliser dans ce cas ftpperso.free.fr.
- Les comptes acces gratuit doivent se connecter en FTP uniquement depuis une IP free.
- Utiliser ftpperso.free.fr, et ne pas être physiquement en France ne fonctionne pas, l'offre est réservée à la France métropolitaine, ce pour des raison juridiques"_
Si je suis chez Club-I et que j'essaie de publier une page, free refuse la mise à jour car elle ne provient pas d'une ip free. C'est tout. Et c'est énervant. Cela ne concerne que les comptes free gratuit et récents.
Il y a-t'il une ruse pour contourner ce problème?

Merci pour votre réactivité.
Cordialement


----------



## noz (29 Juin 2006)

Ah bon ? Je n'avais pas fait gaffe ! En gros, heureusement que je me suis inscrit il y a six mois... Avez vous quand même essayé ? On ne sait jamais...


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juin 2006)

Et bien moi j'ai un compte free gratos bon d'accord il a deux ans !

Et bien j'ai 10 Go et oui ils sont passés de 1 à 10 Go et tout ca gratuitement.
Mon fai est Wanamerde....
Et j'upload via cyberduck.

Alors si quelqu'un a un compte récent, avec rien dessus je veux bien qu'il me donne le login et le mot de passe (qu'il changera après) pour que j'essaye d'uploader car je n'y crois pas du tout à ce truc de ne pas pouvoir uploader si on est pas chez free.

Voila pour ceux que c'a intéresse: http://pharmacos.free.fr

Le design a été refait la semaine dernière (seul quelques liens ne fonctionnent pas  )


@++
Pharmacos


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Juin 2006)

Sinon y'a une autre solution... chez ovh il existe une formule start1G. &#199;a m'a co&#251;t&#233; quelque chose comme 12 &#8364; pour la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e avec l'installation et l'achat du nom de domaine. Tu as toutes les fonctions standard (php et mySql...) et un compte pop. Je trouve pas &#231;a sp&#233;cialement cher pour un VRAI service d'h&#233;bergement avec support et tout.

Et c'est plus fiable et pus rapide que Free... Le site est ici

Stef


----------



## Mgx (9 Décembre 2006)

Tenez, dans le même genre..

Je suis en ce moment à l'étranger pour 1 an, en ERASMUS ( oui, ne rien faire c'est bien ). Et bien je ne peux pas accéder à mon FTP!! Car essayant d'y accéder de l'étranger, ça n'est pas possible.. Pourtant je suis bien résident en France ( je loge en cité U ici, mais juste pour 9 mois.. devrais je laisser mon site létargique pendant tout ce temps?? ).

Le pire étant qu'ils sont étranges, je peux en fait ( mauvaise langue que je suis.. ) accéder au FTP des mes premiers comptes ( créer il y a 5 ou 6 ans.. ), mais en fait le problème se pose pour le dernier créé en date, voici deux ans. J'ai donc plusieurs comptes tout à fait accessible, et un autre où ça n'est pas possible.. rageant, et surtout faudrait m'expliquer..


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

Je suis en France, j'ai comme FAI Wanadoo&#8230; et un FTP Free avec 2Go&#8230;
J'ai mon compte depuis&#8230; hmmm&#8230; deux ans je pense (pas plus, c'est sur)&#8230; et je n'ai aucun probleme 
J'utilisait CyberDuck, et depuis 2 mois Transmit, qui est quand meme beaucoup mieu  
Apres, a l'etranger&#8230; euh, ca marche aussi, je crois, je vais essayer avec la belgique, on va voir 
Edit: ca marche de la belgique,  Apca, et  merci


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2006)

Mgx a dit:


> Tenez, dans le même genre..
> 
> Je suis en ce moment à l'étranger pour 1 an, en ERASMUS ( oui, ne rien faire c'est bien ). Et bien je ne peux pas accéder à mon FTP!! Car essayant d'y accéder de l'étranger, ça n'est pas possible.. Pourtant je suis bien résident en France ( je loge en cité U ici, mais juste pour 9 mois.. devrais je laisser mon site létargique pendant tout ce temps?? ).
> 
> Le pire étant qu'ils sont étranges, je peux en fait ( mauvaise langue que je suis.. ) accéder au FTP des mes premiers comptes ( créer il y a 5 ou 6 ans.. ), mais en fait le problème se pose pour le dernier créé en date, voici deux ans. J'ai donc plusieurs comptes tout à fait accessible, et un autre où ça n'est pas possible.. rageant, et surtout faudrait m'expliquer..




C'est une volonté de Free.
A partir du premier mai 2004 les nouveaux comptes gratuits n'étaient plus censés être accessibles en ftp, ceux créés avant l'étant toujours.
Cela a été le cas jusqu'à ce qu'ils offrent 1Go d'espace.
A partir de ce moment-là les comptes gratuits post-1er mai 2004 ont à nouveau été accessibles en ftp.
Apparemment, la limitation est toujours valable si l'on se connecte depuis l'étranger.


----------

